# Tactical Arrow hit its Target



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I guess it serves me right asking a hunter a question. The answer came a way of long range arrow hitting the bullseye  smack center 



















@bowhunter444 retribution will be mine. Weapon of choice long rifle explosive loaded ammo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

CgarDann said:


> I guess it serves me right asking a hunter a question. The answer came a way of long range arrow hitting the bullseye  smack center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked the local liquor store if he could get me another bottle of Elijah Craig 18 and he laughed at me saying he can't even get his regular orders in right now so decided to atleast give you a taste. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Great bomb!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Just in time for mine to hit today as well. Looks like a great day to be @CgarDann


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Just in time for mine to hit today as well. Looks like a great day to be @CgarDann


Damn it’s a good day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Cigars and alcohol...that's awesome!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks awesome! Nice hit.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

That's nice right there. Well done @bowhunter444 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice drop.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Well done! Nice hit


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Some tasty treats for your first hunting trip!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I like all of it..........

Jerry in Minnesota


----------

